# Preserving liquid soap.



## mikvahnrose (Dec 7, 2017)

Some places say you do not need to, others say you do. I figure for the extra water to make the soap (honey viscous) it would need some preservation.

Thoughts?


----------



## Susie (Dec 8, 2017)

I kept a bottle of diluted liquid soap for almost 3 years with no preservative.  It finally started growing yuckies then.  If you are selling, use preservative.  If not, it is your choice.  I choose not to.  I dilute a small enough amount that we can use it up in a month to six weeks or so.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 8, 2017)

I personally don't use preservatives in mine, but I should mention that I do not sell. If I did sell, I would preserve, though, out of concern for how a customer might treat my soap after buying it, e.g. - such as doing things like super diluting it with water in order to put in a foamer bottle, etc.... For what it's worth, I came to the decision to not preserve my LS after a lengthy discussion on the subject that I read a few years ago over on the Dish forum. Lots of people chimed in, including a retired medical doctor who contributed much wisdom stemming from studies as well as his own experiences. I follow the sanitary tips he suggested and so far have never had a problem. 


IrishLass


----------

